# ATV trails



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

Are there any ATV trails located in the thumb? thanks


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## rocksted (Dec 13, 2010)

Not that I have heard of. But since they pasted the new law last yr to ride on the secondary roads I have put hundreds of miles on running around northern sanilac county.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

rocksted said:


> Not that I have heard of. But since they pasted the new law last yr to ride on the secondary roads I have put hundreds of miles on running around northern sanilac county.



Webber township has been opened also. Thats the north end of BAldwin in Lake county. (were we're located of course).


----------

